# Enclosure Go Ahead!!!



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 11, 2010)

My dad just now gave me the go ahead to build my tegu an enclosure. Unfortunately he said that he doesn't want me building the 6'x6'-6'x7' enclosure I was planning on. But he did say that he would be ok with me building it 6'x4'.

I know that this is above the 6'x3' MINIMUM that Bobby recommends, but is it really enough to keep my tegu happy? It will be a B/W from Bobby by the way...It will also have full access to my room when I'm home. The only time I'm not home is when I'm in class, which is 1 hour two days a week and 3 hours two days a week, or when I'm at the gym, which is 1 hour 5 days a week. This is of course excluding trips to the store and the like.

Just looking for some comments on this and tips. I will have a design of the enclosure up sometime this week so you can see how it will be built.


----------



## isdrake (Feb 11, 2010)

You are getting a juvenile right? At the time being I don't see any problem housing your Tegu in it while it's growing up.

But I seriously think it will be to small for an adult. Freeroaming inside the house isn't the same as a big enclosure with it's natural environment. I think they deserve large space since they are so big.

I saw that you are 20 years old. So you probably aiming on getting a place of your own soon? Maybe you can move out before your Tegu is grown up and then you can get a big enclosure. 

If you are planning om staying with your parents longer maybe you can make the enclosure double? An extra enclosure on top of it and making sure that the Tegu can use them both? It's not as good as a regular large terrarium but it's probably a lot better than only 6x4.

If I where you I would have waited until I moved and then get a Tegu. Feels like that is the best choice. You might also consider getting another smaller lizard.

Good luck anyway, whatever you choice.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Feb 11, 2010)

well lets be realistic. we all want our tegus to have the most space possible. If i could, I would make an outdoor cage that was 20X20, but I can't do that because I don't have the space. Just make sure the cage is more of his sleeping quarters. If he seems very active, take him outside. He will enjoy it. 
And on the smaller lizard note, you should try a lacereta or a blue tongue. both are very social.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess I should have added this detail too lol, I will be taking it outside a lot as I'm outside a lot. So I guess the enclosure will be kind of just sleeping quarters lol...I was debating between a black/white, and a red tegu.

And yes, I'm planning on getting a baby, and in the future I may build an outdoor enclosure if I'm allowed...I will be moving out pretty soon, be it in a year or two, or when I'm outa college.

And I do already have two bearded dragons, and had one a while back.


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 11, 2010)

6x4 is just fine, she will have plenty of room.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Critter said:


> 6x4 is just fine, she will have plenty of room.



The last part of your sig made me laugh lol...And I think so, especially since it will only be for a couple years when it's not full grown.

Now I just gotta choose between a B/W and a red lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 11, 2010)

While I understand your current schedule allows you a lot of time to spend with your Tegu, chances are your schedule will change a lot over the Tegus life. You may be happily married with a full time job and half grown kids by the time it passes on...

I think free roaming is a huge asset to our Tegus as they have a natural desire to explore... but I think it's dangerous keep our Tegus in a small enclosure relying on free roaming to meet it's needs. It's simply to easy for life to get in the way of our plans...

That said, 6' x 4' is less than ideal, but it's that bad (in my opinion)...

I also think how we use the space is important. The more things our Tegu has to climb over and explore, the less quickly it will get 'bored'.


Edit/Add - I also think gender makes a considerable difference. A 4' Tegu will naturally need more space than a 3' Tegu...


----------



## isdrake (Feb 11, 2010)

Before you get your Tegu I think you should talk about it with your parents. So you have everything clear.

But it's still very important that the environment both outside and inside your room are good if the Tegu are going to spend time there. If you don't live in a place with good environment then the Tegu must spend most of the time in the terrarium anyway. It can be very dry inside a house.

But it will take a while before the Tegu is grown up, and I hope you will move out before that happens othervice I feel sorry for you, haha. ;P And then you can aim at something that are at least 8x4.

So yeah, it's possible for you to get a happy Tegu even now. But if would be more safe to wait until you have a place of your own. Sounds like your parents will get in the way.

I would go with a B/W.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, this enclosure will only be temporary, maybe only a year. If I'm moved out by then I will have a ton of room. And if not, and it looks as if she's outgrowing the enclosure, I will expand it. My dad tends to warm up to ideas the more that he's around them. Once it's in the house and he gets used to her and the enclosure, he won't mind. We've had this experience a lot with a lot of different things and animals lol.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Feb 11, 2010)

If you get a hatchling you should be able to use the 6x4 cage for several years. if you stay in florida you should consider an outdoor enclosure. I created one by modifying a dog kennel. also if you take you tegu outside be carefull. some tegus have been known to run away.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 11, 2010)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> If you get a hatchling you should be able to use the 6x4 cage for several years. if you stay in florida you should consider an outdoor enclosure. I created one by modifying a dog kennel. also if you take you tegu outside be carefull. some tegus have been known to run away.



I won't let her roam that far, and will be in the fenced in area of the yard. And I'll wait till she' a lil bigger than a baby.

And I am thinking about an outdoor enclosure as well, I'm gonna run the idea past my dad.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you happen to have any pics of the modified dog kennel? I've been thinking that this is the way to go. This may be my project for next summer. Right now, the hutches work awesome but a kennel that I could actually walk into and interact with my tegus would be ideal - especially because Diego has been eating a lot lately and finally growing. That would give me 3 pretty big tegus by next summer and the 7 x 4 is going to start getting cramped.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 6, 2010)

I was thinking of going with something like this to start off with and then digging out a hide for them and placing a large concrete slap atop it (the slap if the base for our old HVAC Heat pump unit). Of course, I'd have to dig out a perimeter under the kennel and insert wire mesh so as to keep my guys from digging their way out. Any thoughts? Anything else I should consider? Should I go bigger or would this suffice?


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753720&utm_source=googleproduct&utm_campaign=2753720&utm_medium=cse&mr:trackingCode=C5CC2C64-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... erralID=NA</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Pikey (Jun 6, 2010)

this out side cage cost aout $350 it's 8x16ft the sides are coragated roofing 2ft under ground 4ft above ground


----------



## carcharios (Jun 6, 2010)

I like your design. The only thing about using the siding you've used is that you can't see the tegus unless you're literally in the enclosure or right next to it. I plan on having the kennel next to our deck (where their rabbit hutches are right now). I like having it close by so you can observe their behavior from inside the house. I don't know if that would be possible with the design you have. I do think your design is nice looking though.


----------

